# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa qytete te Shqiperise keni vizituar?

## Edra_2006

Doja te dija sa qytetet te Shqiperise keni vizituar dhe cili ju ka pelqyer me shume.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Une pothuajse i kam vizituar te gjithe qytete kryesore te Shqiperis.Nuk po i shkruaj se jan marshalla,por me duhet te them qe cdo qytet ndryshon dhe ka vecanti e veta nga tjeteri.

p/s Nje tem e till ose afersishte eshte hap.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Une kam vizituar shum qytete te Shqiperise, dhe me kane pelqyer te gjithe pavaresisht se nje me shume e nje me pak! Me te Vertete shqiperia eshte nje vend i mrekullueshem!

----------


## mitjuk

zdua te  tregoj  per inatin tend  qee ke  hape  kete teme hahahahahahaha,

po te  thush  gjitha qytetet dhe me ka pelqyer   Saranda

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Vetem andej nga Kuksi nuk kam qene ndonjehere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ino89

mua me shume nga qytet me ka pelqyer saranda

----------


## King_Arthur

> *Une pothuajse i kam vizituar te gjithe qytete kryesore te Shqiperis.Nuk po i shkruaj se jan marshalla,por me duhet te them qe cdo qytet ndryshon dhe ka vecanti e veta nga tjeteri.
> 
> p/s Nje tem e till ose afersishte eshte hap.*






DJ GABRIEL  KE TE DREJTE SI KJO TEME KAM HAPUR UNE

----------


## King_Arthur

Une Kam Vizituar  Shqiperine E Mesme Te GjIthe Dhe Jugun Nga Veriu Nuk Kam Qene , Me Ka Lene PershtYpje Te Mire Saranda

----------


## Larsus

> Vetem andej nga Kuksi nuk kam qene ndonjehere



Kam qene une  :ngerdheshje:  ...rruge e paharrueshme   :shkelje syri:  ..kam pas pare nje stuhi midis disa kodrave me te uleta dhe nga ishim ne u dukshin se si binin rrufete atje. Spektakolare si pamje...

me kane bere pershtypje (pervec bregdetit) ca zona ne periferi te shkodres kur shkon per mal te zi ...terren i thyer e i eger, por impresiounes..

----------


## *Babygirl*

Un kam vizitua vec 2 Tiranen dhe Shkodren... :i ngrysur:

----------


## halloween_21

un kam vizituar disa po shqiperia eshte e bukur mer po mjer ata qe e mohojne kete fakt.

----------


## marsela

_Pak fare, edhe ato me shume nga eskursionet me klasen..lol..Nga veri lindja e Shqiperise s'kam qene askund psh.
Qytetet qe kam pare jane Pogradeci, Korca, Lushnja, Berati, Durresi, Tirana, Kruja, Lezha, Elbasani..S'besoj te kem harruar ndonje
Mezi pres te shoh Vloren e Saranden..Mekat qe si kam pare e;-)?_

----------


## Homza

Kam Vizitu Gjith Shqiperine,   Por Mua Me Se Shumti Me Pelqen Veriu, Kan Pejsazhe Te Mrekullushme, Plus Qe Njerzit jan te zgjuar dhe shpirt mire.

Veriu -- Sidomos Tropoja, Me Valbonen, Mbase Edhe Plave E Guci Nga Pjesa E Malit Te Zi

----------

